# Destin. Pompano Joes.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

dont even bother trying to fish it. SOOooo much june grass it isnt even funny. 

outside the june grass however (about 120yards or so) there were schools of big, and i mean BIG spanish, lots of cigs, some hard tails and a few GIANT lady fish. speard 2 rays, one dinner plate and a turkey platter and the wife speared a turkey platter as well and got owned by a 30+lb model. 

the water outside the weed line is super clear and seems to be cooling. but i wouldn't even bother casting a line right now unless out of a yak.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

It's bad on Pensacola Beach as well and the waves are pushing 3 to 4' with high frequency.
This morning wasn't so bad and when I went back out this afternoon it had gotten worse, ended up taking the yak out from Shoreline Park to troll around the ICW and had to pull the grass off my bait every ten mins or so.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

is it clear anywhere? Pickens is closed due to this Gov't shut down too huh? might fish NAS this weekend or Navarre pier.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Piers, bays, or inshore, the storm brewing in the Gulf is going to be big this weekend, the forecasts are calling for 7 to 8' waves and will make any boating or yaking in the Gulf less than ideal.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

It was clear at Johnson beach this am.they closed it down mid morning. I guess It's Perdido tomorrow. hope it's still clear


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw a BIG hammer off Navarre yesterday cruising the surface. Very cool to see them with that tall dorsal and tail out of the water.


----------



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> It was clear at Johnson beach this am.they closed it down mid morning. I guess It's Perdido tomorrow. hope it's still clear


 
Give us an update on the water at Perdido when you can. I'd imagine it'll all be up in the air until the storm passes on Sunday anyway.


----------

